# Solved: Partition Disappeared!



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

Well as my topic says I have a big issue..
Im using Vista Ultimate 64 and I run Partition Magic cuz I needed a new one and I had all my space used, so when it was creating the partition ( in the middle of the operation) the blue screen error show up! It restarted the pc but when I was in Vista, I check on my computer and my partition D disappeared!
I had C and D in one HDD
And G in another HDD
But now I only have C and D is gone, I tried to recreate it with Windows Vista boot tool because its appears like free space, so I tried to do a partition with it but its gives me an error when I tried..
So now I have like 100GB of free space wich I can't create a Partition there so that space is just wasted.. No partiton created in those 100GB and using Vista boot tool for creating partitions gives me error when I tried.. So right now I dont know what to do.. So if someone could help me.. I would really thx you..
Btw I dont know if its the right topic.. Just though it would be..


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

This is the error that it gave me when I tried to do a partiton with Windows Vista DVD Boot..
0x8004240f

Please help I cant find an answer to this..!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all why would you be using PM?? Vista has a built in partition mgr that unlike norton products actually works. 

Next you might try a data recovery app. I use O&O disk recovery and it does a fine job of recovering files, partitions, etc.

I would pull the drive and install it to a working system to recover the data. The reason is the less you write to or access the drive, the better the chances are that you can recover data.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

One other thought. Do you have data on this drive you need or can you just do a clean install of vista?


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

I have data and backup that I would like to restore..
I mean, I have already one partition working with vista (C).. What do you suggest? Try using O&O and get the partition back then install XP? (Cuz that was the first idea) Cuz I want to recover D, C its working good but D was erased.. This system is working good, the C partition with vista is intact, but I want to recover D, a backup disk that I had for random stuff..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What do those partitions look like in Disk Management?

Right-click Computer > Manage > Disk Management.


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is a pic:


Its looks like there is a partition but I doesnt show up.. Because it doesnt appear like Unallocated space..

Btw, is there a free recovery program? The one above you have to paid and its pretty hard to me to do something like that from my country..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Right-click and try to assign a drive letter.

(Not a good idea to post your email. Web bots will pick it up and swamp you with junk mail.)


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok.. Fixed the mail thing.. Thx =D..
Now.. I tried that and it says that my info is not up to date, I refresh and nothing, Closed and reopen the program and nothing.. Even restart the computer and nothing..
There is a option.. Called "Mark Partition As Active"..
Does that counts for something?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No. It won't boot if you do that. The active partition is your boot partition.

So what options are in the right-click menu?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try some partition recovery tools.

Free:

Testdisk Documentation
Testdisk Download
DriveRescue
Testdisk Boot Disk
Partition Find & Mount
Free DTIData NTFS Partition Repair Tool

Commercial:

Diskinternals Partition Recovery (Demo)
[email protected] Partition Recovery
Bootmaster Partition Recovery
ZAR Partition Recovery
DIY DataRecovery DiskPatch
Partition Table Doctor

You might also try scanning with some recovery apps, if you can access the partition with them.

Free recovery applications:

1) Recover Files
2) Recuva
3) Restoration
4) Free Undelete (NTFS only)
5) Softperfect File Recovery
6) ADRC Data Recovery Tools
7) Undelete Plus
8) Data Recovery
9) PCI File Recovery
10) DriveRescue
11) Ultimate Data Recovery
12) Disk Investigator

Commercial:

Paragon Mount Everything (Mounts any file system, CD/DVD burning, File Manager, Partitioner)
O&O Disk Recovery
GetDataBack (For FAT or NTFS)
Ontrack EasyRecovery Pro
File Scavenger
Recover My Files
RecoverPlus Pro
Zero Assumption Recovery
[email protected] File Recovery
Final Recovery
Recover4All Professional
Easeus Data Recovery Wizard
NTFS Recovery


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

Thx for the help, I get a recovery one and I did an scan and.. There it was! All my files where intact, all of them.. Now im doing a recover and getting all of them!
Now when its finish I will have to format that partition..
Just one last question.. If I press "Delete Volumen" on the Disk Mananger.. It will erased that partition? Because I had problems doing a partition last time with Vista boot tool..
If I can delete that partition I will be able to do a new one, with all the backup inside of it..
Anyways.. At least I learn to Not use Partition Magic in Vista..lol
Thx for the help!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

After you recover a file or two, check them to be sure they are all right. Sometimes files look OK but are corrupted. If so, try a different program.

Yes, delete the volume and make a new one with Vista's tool.


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

Everything checked, all working!
Now im going to delete it and start all over again..
Phew.. Its glad to know that nothing was lost..
Thx a lot for all your help, I really mean it..
Hope someday I could do the same for someone


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Let us know if the partitioning goes all right, too. Then---->

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the Thread Tools above.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Glad to see it worked for you. Once you are done with the install I would really look into some type of backup; ie extra hd, external drive, NAS, etc.

Now you see why we stress backups SO much.


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

I have another little issue.. This one is when I try to install Windows XP SP2 from Vista, the option Install Windows XP from the autorun doesnt appear, I mean, I cant click it..
So I booted and installed by the normal way..(I already installed once XP SP2 in other hdd in this computer, but I did a format to that drive and I remove it now)
Well when I booted from cd the first installation went good (the one with bluescreen) but the issue is this one.. When its restarts for continue the installation it doesnt boot! I just cant keep with installation and im forced to restart and put the Vista DVD and fix the start up..
But last time I installed XP I just inserted the CD from Vista and installed it there, now I cant installed from Vista and if I boot from cd I have that issue..
Im trying to install XP on the new partition I made (The one that I erased), I made from that partition 2 new ones.. One for back up and a one 20GB size for XP only
Now.. Why I cant install XP? I should be able to do it from Vista but I just cant fron anyway!
Well I hope u can help me here..
Thx..

Edit: About the partition I did.. This is what I did..
I had 130 GB free, I deleted de volumen so I could format them..
Ok I used Vista to format and I did one with 80GB aprox. and another one with 20GB aprox..
Both are NTFS, both were formated right, no errors.. Just a funny thing I noticed.. Why both of the new partitions have an Autoplay? The only option on it is "Open" but C: (The one with Vista) doesnt have that Autoplay option.. Maybe it always were there but I never noticed..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have the autoplay function, you are probably infected. That may be at the root of many problems.

You can't install XP from Vista. Vista is newer and will not start it. It has to be done from the boot CD.

Did you create the second partition as a primary partition? Which one is active?


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

Here it how the thing is..
C: Vista Partition (Active)
D: Stuff Partition 
G: XP Partiton

D And G are both Primary, No active partitons here, both as "Healthy"
C has System, Boot,Page File, Active,Crash Dump, Primary
All of this in the same Hardrive(500GB, sata2)

Here a picture for better details..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. To install XP, you need to boot from the XP CD. If it is going to the wrong partition when it reboots, try running fdisk from a Win98 Boot Floppy and making your XP partition active. After XP is installed and working, use these tools (they work from XP or Vista) to set up your boot:

VistabootPro or EasyBCD


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok before try that this is what happened when I tried to boot from XP CD..
Everything installed perfectly, when its restarts for continue the installation of XP its says..
Verifying DMI Pool Data.....
And its gets stuck there.. Im forced to restart, use vista dvd, fix startup..
When its working, its says Verifying DMI Pool Data and then its boots.. Its just a flash so its never takes more than a second..
I will install XP, then if the error comes up..
I have to boot from floppy(With Win98 Boot Floppy on it) and run fdisk command an there what? Sorry im not good with 98 and commands..

Edit: I already did an XP and Vista dualboot with EasyBCD so no problems there..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not much to know about commands for the floppy. I'm just assuming that the XP installation will boot if you make the XP partition active. Boot the floppy, run fdisk at the prompt, and look at the menus. You will find where to make the partition active.


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh I didnt get the idea..
Did it, Now XP is working and I can dualboot with vista!
Thx for all your help, this is now, solved.. (Finally!)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Good work. I can't remember the small details of what is where in fdisk, but I do remember that there are simple menus and that you would find it if you looked around.


----------



## AlbaUser#1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Its cool that you got all stuff working again.. but like, what recovery program did you exactly use? Because I just lost a very important partition and I dont want it to be messed up by a messy program, its worth too much to me.. Thnx :up:


----------



## KillerG (Sep 3, 2007)

I used Acronis Disk Director Suite 10 and it worked perfectly


----------



## ymohamed2005 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi there,
I almost the same problem like you, I installed Ubunto last summer and when I formatted my computer, the partition containing the Ubunto disappeared since that time. I tried to recover the parition following same steps indicated in this solution but that was not easy. I tried to assign a letter to the free space (40 GB) under vista disc manager but it givers me an error at the end ' there is no enough space!'. I tried the free tools posted in the solution as well, but nothing happen.

Any help? 

Thanks


----------

